# Found the ultimate gigachad 6'9



## belnar93 (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## androidcel (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## belnar93 (Mar 26, 2019)

androidcel said:


>







chico is invisible next to this titan


----------



## androidcel (Mar 26, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> View attachment 34201
> chico is invisible next to this titan


keep coping


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 26, 2019)

androidcel said:


> keep coping


bluepilled


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 26, 2019)

Chico mogs the shit out of this niggger


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 26, 2019)

androidcel said:


>




jfl nobody gave a shit about barret. Guy was probably dying inside


----------



## Afrikancel (Mar 26, 2019)

Low IQ. Chico is 6'3-4. The perfect height. Beyond 6'5 bwcomes a hindrance tbh


belnar93 said:


> View attachment 34201
> chico is invisible next to this titan


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 26, 2019)

Doubt


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 26, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> jfl nobody gave a shit about barret. Guy was probably dying inside


Barrett actually looks repulsive jfl at that alien


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 26, 2019)

Bur_01 said:


> Barrett actually looks repulsive jfl at that alien




barrett is literally autistic.


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 26, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> barrett is literally autistic.



jfl at his body


----------



## Absi (Mar 26, 2019)

It's over if you're not 7"2 in the west


----------



## dogtown (Mar 26, 2019)

Bur_01 said:


> Barrett actually looks repulsive jfl at that alien



Cope


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 26, 2019)

Absi said:


> It's over if you're not 7"2 in the west


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Cope


keep crying for me


----------



## dogtown (Mar 26, 2019)

Bur_01 said:


> keep crying for me



Didn’t read


----------



## dodt (Mar 26, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> barrett is literally autistic.



wtf is that PFL tbh, its alien tier tbh. PFL = everything


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 26, 2019)

dodt said:


> wtf is that PFL tbh, its alien tier tbh. PFL = everything



hes reptilian


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Didn’t read


He has top tier structure, probably 0,000001% hair genetics but that eye area makes him look like a retard / animal


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 26, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> He has top tier structure, probably 0,000001% hair genetics but that eye area makes him look like a retard / animal



i think IRL he looks better tbh


----------



## dogtown (Mar 26, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> He has top tier structure, probably 0,000001% hair genetics but that eye area makes him look like a retard / animal








Keep crying for him


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 26, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> i think IRL he looks better tbh


Most people do, only exception is really heavily frauded/angled photos hiding major flaws.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Mar 26, 2019)

androidcel said:


>



Imagine being so handsome girls literally get wet just from seeing you


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 26, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> barrett is literally autistic.



He looks like a looksmaxxed young Dicaprio


----------



## xom (Mar 28, 2019)

barrett looks a lot better in motion a very pleasant surprise tbh


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 28, 2019)

Can we have a forum ban on posting Chico up all the time?

Some of us are emotionally frail


----------



## fobos (Mar 28, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> He has top tier structure, probably 0,000001% hair genetics but that eye area makes him look like a retard / animal


He mogs you to another planet


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 28, 2019)

Ewwwwww who is that nigger?

Alain mogs him hard and height is cope tbh if you are taller then 5:9 





Mog mog mog


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 28, 2019)

androidcel said:


> keep coping


He's not coping.


mido the slayer said:


> Ewwwwww who is that nigger?
> 
> Alain mogs him hard and height is cope tbh if you are taller then 5:9
> 
> ...


When the coping is too strong.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 28, 2019)

alain mogs this jfl if u think foids prefer this brute over alain


----------

